# Xnfx?



## kitchensink (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello! I'm pretty sure I'm an NF but am not sure about the E/I and P/J.

As far as personal stuff goes, here's what I've got in terms of functions:

Fi vs. Fe: Generally, what matters to me is doing the right thing at all costs, no matter what. The biggest thing someone could say to offend me is saying that I am rude, immoral, or selfish (or that they hate me). Individuality doesn't matter to me or particularly interest me, and I'd strongly prefer to blend in than stick out, though when I'm depressed I am prone to having an identity crisis. Sticking out makes me feel self-absorbed. But if I was in a group and they were doing something I thought was morally wrong, I would definitely speak up or (more likely) try to find a way out of the situation as quickly as possible in a way that doesn't offend them. I'm always looking for meaning and what matters about life, what is true. My greatest happiness in life is being close to others and giving/receiving love. Mostly that is centered around my family, close friends, and religious affiliation (ie: personal relationship with God). Loneliness scares me and much of what I do in relationships revolves around keeping it at bay and making sure the other person is happy. I feel emotions very strongly but am really good at hiding them (and prefer to hide them unless with a close friend) and even though I'm moody on the inside, most people think I'm really calm. 

Also, I have really strong social anxiety right now but was quite extroverted growing up and it's mostly centered around the fear that people don't like me or think I'm a bad person. Usually if I take a cognitive functions test, Fe is my overall most dominant function but I also have pretty strong Fi. I think that either Fe or Fi is my guiding emotion which is why it has the most information...? Not sure, though. 

Ni vs. Ne: I think I'm pretty big-picture oriented in that everything I do is leading up to an ultimate goal of how I want my life to go and maintaining what is important to me (doing what is right and keeping close relationships). Very future-oriented. I don't like uncertainty--things have to feel settled or safe or I get nervous. Not very spontaneous. Most things I do are structured and go towards an ultimate purpose. Usually I go with gut feelings on things and trust my instincts, though they're not always right. Sometimes they are, but sometimes they're very off the mark. I can't really explain gut feelings when they happen, it's just sort of a strong feeling. Usually I type as strong Ni but am not sure because I can see Ne aspects.

Si vs. Se: It might be because I'm kind of depressed right now, but I tend to reminisce on the past and dwell on nostalgia maybe more than is healthy. Pretty traditional as well in that progress matters to me as long as we keep the good values of the past intact as well. But aesthetic things like music and art are also really appealing to me. Sensory experiences tend to overwhelm me, especially right now with the social anxiety acting up, but it used to be enjoyable just to appreciate the thrill in the moment. If I didn't have social anxiety/depression, I think I would be way more present-oriented than now. It's only because things hurt now that I'm seeking refuge in the past. Usually I get really strong Si. 

Ti vs. Te: This is usually what I score very, very low on but equally as low. I tend to analyze everything and need to know why things happen or why people are the way they are, how events turn out as they do. But I'm also pretty by-the book and like to do things as they've always been done unless there's a flaw in how they've always been done. But either way, I tend to get equally underdeveloped on Ti or Te so... yeah.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@madhats42 You seem like an ENFJ.


----------



## kitchensink (Jun 4, 2016)

Yeah, that's probably the one I identify most. I do have pretty severe social anxiety, though. Is that possible for an extrovert to be that way?


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

madhats42 said:


> Yeah, that's probably the one I identify most. I do have pretty severe social anxiety, though. Is that possible for an extrovert to be that way?


Yes, it is possible. Social anxiety has nothing to do with extroversion. And there are a lot of shy extroverts (my cousin is one).


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

madhats42 said:


> Yeah, that's probably the one I identify most. I do have pretty severe social anxiety, though. Is that possible for an extrovert to be that way?


I think it is even more common for extroverts since they put more value in social contacts.
Introverts mostly don't care that much about other people to be afraid. (yeah, I know oversimplification but still)


----------

